# Exhausts



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey wsup everyone been trying to help my buddy with an 05 Blk/Red GOAT
we were wondering if anyone is running Corsa or Borla on their 05/06 GOATS
If you do sound clips please

Thanx in advance


----------



## Iceddecaf (Dec 14, 2004)

For Corsa, their site has sound options for both the sport and touring packages. Check it out at http://www.corsaperf.com/gto_2005-6.htm. Sorry, can't find the same thing for Borla.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanx ICEDDECAF
abyone have a soundclip of the borla exhaust


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You might check in the audio/video section of this forum, they have a huge listing of sounds of different exhaust. It's a sticky thread iirc.
If it's not there, chances are that somebody will have one and see this thread, so be patient.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Baron yea someone posted a link for the corsa
now all im waiting for is the Borla


----------



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anybody have the Flowmaster system installed. Heard the sound clip on their web site sounded awsome.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Thanx ICEDDECAF
> abyone have a soundclip of the borla exhaust


I have Borla installed, but no clip. IMO, I'd say that the Borla sounds more like Corsa's 'touring' soundclip, but a little bit louder. Mine sounds sweet and I like those 5" tips

I don't know how other systems respond to spirited upshifting, but my Borla is starting to develope some pretty neat *burble*-*pop pop* characteristics while upshifting; it's got a baad attitude.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I was not that impressed with any of these when looking.

I went Stainless Works 3"..........WHOA! I was floored with the headers too. 

:cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

BuffGTO said:


> I was not that impressed with any of these when looking.
> 
> I went Stainless Works 3"..........WHOA! I was floored with the headers too.
> 
> :cheers



WOW! 26 pieces for the SW catback kit (13 being for clamps) ??? :willy:

Seems like Borla and Corsa both have about 9 peices total (clamps included)

About 40 pieces, including the SW headers?

Solid!


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> WOW! 26 pieces for the SW catback kit (13 being for clamps) ??? :willy:
> 
> Seems like Borla and Corsa both have about 9 peices total (clamps included)
> 
> ...


Actually install was a bit easier that way. :lol:


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

My Corsa Touring system is coming this week. I've had one on my Caddy for about a year now and like the system and its performance very much. No cabin drone........best thing to consider when buying any exhaust system IMO.

JET


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

BuffGTO said:


> Actually install was a bit easier that way. :lol:


A catback install is easy enough already.


----------

